# Nursing bitch diarrhea



## Wagtail (15 June 2012)

Any ideas why my bitch would have diarrhea five weeks after giving birth? She is eating loads and seems very well in herself, wanting to go for walks etc. She did eat some calcium tablets a few days ago as she pinched them off the shelf and I found the empty bottle. Also, due to the amount of food she needs, I have been feeding canned dog food along side her normal dry food and puppy food and wondered whether it is just the sheer volume she is eating stressing her digestive system. Vets cannot fit her in today unless an emergency. But I can't say it's an emergency as she seems so well other than the runny poo!


----------



## MurphysMinder (15 June 2012)

Evie had the occasional runny bum whilst feeding the pups.  I put it down to the huge volume of food she was putting away, plus clearing up after the pups, particular when they too are on solid food.  As long as she is eating and drinking okay I wouldn't worry unless it continues for longer thana 24 hours.  
Presumably she didn't eat many calcium tablets, that would probably worry me more but as it was a few days ago I imagine she is okay from that.


----------



## Wagtail (15 June 2012)

Thanks. It has been going on for four days on and off, but she had been better yesterday with stools starting to go more solid, but now it's started again. She is due for her long walk in the woods later so I will see how she is then. If she's spritely and happy, I will feel better and I guess it is the upping of her food that's done it as she is often prone to it, just not this bad. If she is low in energy I will ring the vets again and say that it's an emergency.


----------



## s4sugar (15 June 2012)

I would be more concerned that you are taking her for "her long walk in the woods" as I don't take nursing bitches off my property or anywhere I wouldn't take the puppies as it puts the pups at risk of any infection she may bring home.

Stop the tinned food as this is one time she doesn't need tempting to eat.


----------



## Wagtail (15 June 2012)

s4sugar said:



			I would be more concerned that you are taking her for "her long walk in the woods" as I don't take nursing bitches off my property or anywhere I wouldn't take the puppies as it puts the pups at risk of any infection she may bring home.

Stop the tinned food as this is one time she doesn't need tempting to eat.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks. I never thought about the infection to the pups. She's been going since they were two weeks old. Haven't been today yet. Will take her down our drive and in our fields instead.


----------



## Littlelegs (15 June 2012)

I would cut out the tinned food too. Ours always got the leftover bits from a butchers, long before the raw diet was heard off because canned meat seemed to set off the runs. And on the odd occasion they had it, you could see it didn't go down well!


----------



## Vizslak (15 June 2012)

s4sugar said:



			I would be more concerned that you are taking her for "her long walk in the woods" as I don't take nursing bitches off my property or anywhere I wouldn't take the puppies as it puts the pups at risk of any infection she may bring home.

Stop the tinned food as this is one time she doesn't need tempting to eat.
		
Click to expand...

i couldnt keep mine in when the pups were only a week old there was no way she wasnt coming with me walking with the others. I did consider the infection risk though and ended up having to wash her down and disinfect every day when we got back before she was allowed back in with pups. She has no coat though so an easy job, in a dog with lots of coat this would be near impossible I think. I did keep wondering what I would have done if she was a hairy dog, I honestly dont know, she would have been so beside herself and unsettled.


----------



## Wagtail (16 June 2012)

Well the good news is the diarrhea appears to have stopped after I took your advice and stopped the canned food. I have replaced it with the dried puppy food and boiled rice.

She will be beside herself when the others go off for their walk in the woods, bless her.


----------



## s4sugar (16 June 2012)

Leave out the rice -it is just taking up space.

Boiled rice, not drained, is excellent after a gastric upset but not as a feed.


----------

